# taurus JUDGE



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

just wondering what people think of the JUDGE and
if you own one:
why did you get it and how do you like it


----------



## Aarolar (Dec 14, 2008)

Used to own one and in my opinion absolutely useless. Not strong enough to shoot any of the more powerful 45LC's and I couldn't get more than 5 or 6 #6 shot in a coke can @ 5' so worthless for snakes as well. From my experience 410 slugs were more accurate than any of the 45LC I shot through it but as usual every gun is different... Aaron


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

Looked interesting but didn't feel right in my hands.

Here's an article by a guy who tested one.
http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/bot41.htm


----------



## fxstchewy (Oct 26, 2008)

I have one and like it pretty good, shoots LC's good also, get some STANDARD Buffalo Bore or Georgia Arms 200g Gold-dots and you are set.


----------



## JasBrit (Jan 21, 2009)

Have one and like it! See more comment on this in "passed up The Judge" higher up in this forum.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

*Taurus Judge promo video*

[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## J_B (Jul 6, 2007)

I think if I owned one of those I would use "000" buckshot load with five pellets. A single "000" pellet measures approximately 0.36" and weighs 70 to 72 grs. In my view, this is the preferred load for defensive shooting.


----------



## DaveShooter (Jun 1, 2007)

J_B said:


> I think if I owned one of those I would use "000" buckshot load with five pellets. A single "000" pellet measures approximately 0.36" and weighs 70 to 72 grs. In my view, this is the preferred load for defensive shooting.


 5 pellets of 3" 410 000 will get the job done. You couldn't give me the judge. I had problems with a brandnew one Taurus sent me a refund check went out and bought a Bondarms Texas deffender with the 4.25" 45/410 barrel Also have 2 other barrels for this gun One is 32 H&R the other is 22LR. Charlie @ Bondarms is the greatest. A lot better customer service at BondArms.
No sir you couldn't give me a Taurus Product. Checkout www.bondarms.com
DaveShooter


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own a Judge and for what I bought it for, it is great.

It sits on the night stand on the side of the bed my wife sleeps on and is loaded with alternating OOO Buck Shot and .45 Long Colt Hollow Points.

She can shoot it well and has practiced with it at the range.

The recoil does not bother her at all, but she's been shooting other guns for years.

It's not for target shooting, but it make a hell of a close up and personal gun.

Most say they hate it, but I believe they are not understanding it's purpose - close work.

The Judge is selling like hot cakes and you can hardly find one to buy a few months ago - they increased production and they are easier to find now.

Of my shooting buddies four of them (including me) have bought the Judge and each of use like it for what it's meant to do.

:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

DaveShooter said:


> ..._ bought a Bondarms Texas deffender with the 4.25" 45/410 barrel..._


_
How many shots have you fired through your .410 derringer?
Were you able to quickly re-cock, and get a fast second shot off?
How quickly can you reload the gun?
What's its effective range, with .410 shells? (That is, what's the greatest distance at which you can reliably keep all the shell's pellets on a man-torso target, when firing quickly?)_


----------



## gmounce (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't own the judge but I have put several hundred rounds threw my buddies. My thoughts are for extreme close range it is deadly with the 410 loads. I did not find the 45 long colts to shoot very consistent with my self behind the gun but I'm not an ace marksman. For his intended purpose for his wife as a night stand gun for close personal defense when he is out of town I think it is perfect. Is it the gun for me no, but I have plenty of weapons better suited for my needs. If you’re looking for a nice close quarters self defense gun and are not very familiar with shooting hand guns I think it would be perfect. Remember a lot of people will tell you it is junk and have no first hand knowledge of the weapon. My advice try and go shoot one with both the colts and 410 shells and make your own decision.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

gmounce said:


> I don't own the judge but...[at] extreme close range it is deadly with the 410 loads...


Oh?
What did you kill with it?
How do you know that it's "deadly"?
Please tell us.


----------

